# Time in jail != main server time?



## osx-addict (Oct 21, 2009)

I just noticed that one of my jails (likely all of them but I didn't check) is showing time for tomorrow as shown below :


```
main server time :

srv1# date
Tue Oct 20 21:50:30 PDT 2009

Jail #2's date...
www# date
Wed Oct 21 04:50:46 UTC 2009
```

Any ideas on how to adjust the timezone in each jail to be correct?  I saw that I could set a TZ environment variable but I don't have that set in the main server and the time is correct.. Am I missing something obvious?

Thx!


----------



## osx-addict (Oct 21, 2009)

Nevermind... I realized that my jails did not have /etc/localtime for some reason.. It's all fixed now..


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2009)

After you install a jail run `tzsetup` inside it. That will configure the correct timezone.


----------

